# Critique my Paint Clydesdale Gelding



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I'm a HUGE fan of draft/draftX breeds, this guy just looks odd to me?

Either his neck is too big for the rest of him or his head is too small? Hes very oddly proportioned imo. His front legs seem too thin for the rest of his build as well.

Thats just my opinions though, I'm not very grand at critiquing. He DEFINITELY needs to get some sort of work out.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree that even for a draft x he has a very thick neck for the size head he has, his front legs might look a bit more proportioned once he is in shape and lean. Defiantly needs good workouts. 

But he looks like the best thing to hug!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i think his neck looks big because he is overwaight and has a little bit of crest... but thats just my guess, hes very pretty, i like him


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he is gorgeous! With a little weight loss his proportions should pull together a bit more smoothly, very nice refined face for a Clydesdalex, and his coloring is lovely!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

His previous owners said he was gelded late, so that's why his neck is so thick


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm selling him because he's not the teddy bear he was when we went to buy him. He hadn't been drugged, he just likes men a lot more than women.....and my mom's divorced. The guy in the pic is a John Lyons-style trainer that came to trim his feet.....Sundance has a HUGE hangup with getting his feet done. He's chased 3 of my farriers out of the barn....but this guy he loves because the guy spent 4 hours just being the 'lead mare' to get Sundance to trust and respect him. He was able to do his feet with absolutely no problem. It was amazing....If anyone wants that guy's information, I'll give it to you. He does training and natural hoof trimming.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

he looks lovely, and with a little weight off would look fantastic


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

By the way, anyone have any ideas on how to get weight off of him faster? He doesn't seem to be losing any despite our efforts. Right now, he gets half a feed scoop of Grow 'n Win by Buckeye, twice a day, and 2 flakes of hay, twice a day. He also gets out on the grass pastures about once a week.
Exercise-wise, Sundance gets minimal. We don't ride him, as we don't have a saddle that fits him, and he basically lounges around the pasture all day.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

have him on a feed that is jsut minerals and stuff like that. 

here in new zealand we have this Equine Balancer . Horse Sport/Leisure . NRM

and longe him everyday, start with 5 or so mins each side and work up to 15 mins each side tops! its hard work


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Factoring out being overweight, he's basically okay, though not elegant. He's got a chunkier neck than I'd like to see and he's slightly calf-kneed, but his back looks comfy


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's difficult to lunge.....to say it nicely, he's chased 4 different farriers out of the barn. They swore they'd never try to shoe him again. All have been kicked or nearly trampled....we have to have a farrier come down to trim him who lives 2 hours away. We've just recently gotten him to walk into the barn on a lead line without any problems. His breeder and former owner just didn't do much with him.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, i was going to suggest buying a neck wrap and put it on while longinng him since his neck looks like it is flabby looking, but since he doesnt longe well i'm not so sure its going to work.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even when he drops weight, it is unlikely that his neck will get much smaller. Being a draft cross and being gelded late plays a big part in that and that is how drafties are designed. John was gelded as a 4 year old and will always have the huge cresty neck regardless of body fat percentage. I did notice that he seems back at the knee and he camps out a bit in the back but other than that, he has very good solid confo for a draft x. If you cannot ride him, maybe you could pony him on long semi-challenging trails. Or even for a few miles at a good trot on level ground would do him well. Of course, the best way would be to find a saddle that fits and ride the crap out of him. That way, you could work on his attitude under saddle and refine his rideability; in turn, making it easier to find a good home for him.

He is a beauty and a pretty good example of a good solid heavy horse.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How much are you asking for him and where in Ohio are you?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> How much are you asking for him and where in Ohio are you?


We're in Medina, OH. Asking $3000. The John Lyons-style trainer that worked with him said he had excellent potential in continuing his Western training, or Driving.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've ponied him before while riding my paso fino, but I can't do anything that rigorous because my paso fino is 21 so I try to take it easy on him. I've considered sending him down to the Amish to be worked for a month or two, because he just needs a firm hand to put him in his place. He wants to learn, but he doesn't know right from wrong


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

If you have so many problems with him on the ground and even with lunging, you might have some trouble selling him. He looks real nice, very stocky, but looks don't help when he has an attitude problem...

Just a thought. :wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll ask around. My trainer is excellent if you need someone. We are in Chillicothe.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, okay, thanks. He's only bad in winter. Hates the cold. In summer, we can groom him with no problem, brush him, lead him to the pastures with a lead rope, I can pony him, groom him in the pasture, etc. The greatest, sweetest horse. In winter, he's a different horse, ya know?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhh. Okay. I think I can understand that....LOL


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Ahhh. Okay. I think I can understand that....LOL


Lol ya. We need to move somewhere where it's sunny in winter!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup. South Africa would be a good place to start. It's actually hot here in summer...LOL :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Yup. South Africa would be a good place to start. It's actually hot here in summer...LOL :lol:


I'll work on that lol xD


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

lol hes doesnt look like that in person


----------



## rosiesmum (Jan 24, 2010)

I think he'll be more in proportion with weight loss but, he's absolutely gorgeus!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

he is cute

he needs to be on a diet and to work out..I don't have room to talk cause my horse is a fatty as well.


----------

